# Problem Instruction



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a great example of confusing golf instruction. If you own one of those huge 460cc drivers, I would not be surprised to hear that you have been told to contact the ball on the upper part of the club face. Some club manufacturers say to do this, that this is the way the club head is designed to be used. 

Then along comes an instructor who says something different; 
Fix Your Swing: Hit More Fairways

Who's right, and who's wrong? I don't know. I do know what's right for me. 

Now I like Humphries. I have even met him, but have never taken a lesson from him. I am just using his video as a reference as to how confusing golf instruction can be, because of all the different information that is made available. 


Myself, I don't use one of those big, balloon headed drivers. I have a couple of them, but i don't use them. I use a low profile 460cc square driver. I found that I gained a higher swing speed with the lower profile driver. How high, and where in my stance do I tee the ball up? Off the top of my head I'd have to say 1" off the ground, maybe 2 ball widths left of center in my stance. I hit more fairways that I miss, and some days are better than others.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't think there is a perfect set up, or a perfect swing. Just look at the golf on tv or the pro's video clips on Youtube. I think there are the basics of grip, stance, take away, weight transfer etc but after that there are so many idiosyncratic swings out there that all get the job done.

My swing is at best a 3/4 swing. It has a fast tempo, and looks like an octopus putting on a sweater in a phone box. Then end result is usually somewhere between -2 & +8, and includes somewhere between 1 & 4 birdies in a round. For drives the ball usually has 3/4 showing above the clubface yet I usually hit at least 10 fairways, and those that miss aren't far off line.

Personally, I think its about grooving the basics, then just getting out there and understanding your swing and how to put it right if it goes awry.


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

I use a 10 degree ping g2 driver, it is a 460cc driver and i like to tee the ball so that around a quarter of the ball is above the club face. I think it is all down to how your swing attacks the ball. with my swing, I am very shallow which is great for the woods but not so good for Irons for some reason. I have friends who are the opposite to me where they hit very solid Iron shots but are very come day go day with the woods. They sometimes sky the drives, marking the top of the driver. I think this comes from their angle of attack which works very well with Irons. While I am not the longest driver around, my accuracy measures up to most players that have lower handicaps than my 12. I would not put this down to tee height though but, it could make a difference to some players.


----------

